# Lightning a no show ??



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Harold in CR said:


> Hi Major
> Seems you guys were not the only no shows at the track this weekend ??
> 
> Rumors have it you guys have a second entry for the next race ??
> ...


Yep, the parts to be were not quite right or yet delivered. No excuses. We blew it 

Two completely new "ground-up bikes" in the making and rumors from the boss to get the old #80 back in running condition with somehow losing 40 or 50 pounds to meet new race weight rule.

Michael Barnes (our #1 rider) took 2nd on a Harley 1200 and was still on the podium when they started the electric race yesterday, so there would have been some logistics to work out if we had a ride for him. He doesn't mind running multiple races (and bikes) in the same day. He did that last year at VIR for us.

Lightning will field bikes soon. Sorry we were not able to get there this weekend. 

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Too bad, sorry to hear. Hopefully see everyone at PIR!


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

No need to feel sorry. Mission didn't have anything ready. There were only 4 entries ??, and one of those left early, I read.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Harold in CR said:


> No need to feel sorry. Mission didn't have anything ready. There were only 4 entries ??, and one of those left early, I read.


It was confusing to me  Everybody was convinced it was going to rain hard on Sunday, so they moved the eRace up to Saturday at 5. I thought the asphalt racing was done for the weekend and did not go back to the track today. Then it is sunny and I read they ran another eRace....Go figure.


----------

